# Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?



## rosenkranz (12. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Leider muss ich aus nachbarschaftlichen Gründen den Pumpen betrieb nachts einstellen.

D.h ca. 23-6h, würd ich ja auch machen, nur macht mir die Biologie im Filter Sorgen.

Wie lange können die Bakterien im Filter überleben wenn ich den Teich über 7std ausschalte?

Kann ich vielleicht sogar eine Luftpumpe in den Filter legen?

Was meint ihr?


gruß

Daniel


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

eieiei das würde ich nicht machen.
Ist die Pumpe denn so laut oder nur die Art wie das Wasswer zurückfließt?


----------



## rosenkranz (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*



> eieiei das würde ich nicht machen.



Ich auch nicht!

Im filter plätschert es ein wenig, ich hab damit keine Probleme jedoch das Umfeld.

der Bachlauf macht auch bissl krach, das wars aber auch schon.

gruß


----------



## Raducanu (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

die nachbarn müssen vom geplätscher immer aufs klo 

denke das problem wird doch sein dass es beim einschlafen stört...
dann einfach von 22-01 uhr aus...


----------



## rosenkranz (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Mir gehts um die Bakterien, ich will nicht jeden Tag den Filter neu einlaufen lassen!

3std wären das dann!

gruß


----------



## axel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Hallo 

Hast Du auch einen Vornamen ?
Also die Bakterien sterben ja an Sauerstoffmangel . Ich würd sagen mit ne Luftpumpe müsste es gehen . Ob die auch in der Zeit an Nahrungsmangel kaputt gehen weiß ich nicht .

lg
axel


----------



## rosenkranz (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Daniel ist mein Vorname 

Mit der Luftpumpe hab ich mir auch schon überlegt nur wie lange geht das gut?

gruß


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Alternativ kannst du auch die Pumenleitung drosseln bzw eine kleinere Nachtpumpe in den Kreislauf einfügenund den Bachlauf mit Steinen etwas den "Krach" nehmen.
Mich als Nachbarn würde das ehrlich gesagt auch  nerven 
Ich habe auch den Überlauf meines Pflanzenfilters so gestaltet das er absolut geräuschlos in den Teich fliest (Wasserfall)


----------



## drwr (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Hallo,

hier gibt´s Vorschriften. Beim Landratsamt anrufen und fragen. Pumpe und Bach sind sicher nicht zu laut. Meine Nachbarin hat das Geräusch der Heizung des anderen Nachbarn gestört.
Das Landratsamt hat gemessen und die Sache war ok. Dann war mein Bach dran. Ergab auch nichts zu beanstanden. Die Bakterein brauchen nicht nur Sauerstoff, sonder auch Nahrung z. B. Nitrit, Ammoniak etc. ich halte es für riskant das Filter länger wie drei  Stunden nich zu durchströmen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Da gibts sicher auf der einen Seite die juristische Betrachtungsweise, aber auf der anderen Seite steht ein hoffentlich gutes nachbarschaftliches Verhältnis bei dem es eben gilt auf Wünsche des Nachbarn Rücksicht zu nehmen ohne gleich die Gesetzbücher zu konsultieren. 

Da das für beide Seiten gilt rede mit dem Nachbarn und erklär im die Notwendigkeit, und dann leite nachts das Wasser nicht über den Bachlauf, sondern unter der Wasseroberfläche ein und dämme den Filter selber. 

Das ausschalten von z.B. 22 bis 1 Uhr bringt in meinen Augen gar nichts, denn geräuschempfindliche Mitbürger liegen dann vielleicht schlaflos im Bett und "warten" nur ganz unwillkürlich darauf bis die Störung wieder eintrifft. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## rosenkranz (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Ich guck das ich ne kleinere Pumpe einbinden kann!


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier gibt´s Vorschriften. Beim Landratsamt anrufen und fragen. Pumpe und Bach sind sicher nicht zu laut. Meine Nachbarin hat das Geräusch der Heizung des anderen Nachbarn gestört.
> Das Landratsamt hat gemessen und die Sache war ok. Dann war mein Bach dran. Ergab auch nichts zu beanstanden.



Das ist ja nun absoluter Tüttelkram .... 
Na Dein Nachbar möchte ich sein ....
Letztendlich empfindet doch jeder anders, dass steht in keinen Vorschriften.
Wegen so etwas zum Amt rennen ist doch wirklich lächerlich. Gleiches gilt für die Heizung ..


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Nuja Timo.... es gibt allerdings auch Nachbarn, die sind in allem so empfindlich, das man da ggf. mal nen Status Quo setzen muss und zeigen muss was wirklich zu viel verlangt ist. 
Allerdings bin ich im großen und ganzen auch Deiner Meinung das man besser ohne staatliches Eingreifen auskommen kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Testpilot (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nuja Timo.... es gibt allerdings auch Nachbarn, die sind in allem so empfindlich, das man da ggf. mal nen Status Quo setzen muss und zeigen muss was wirklich zu viel verlangt ist.



Durch so ein Verhalten werden aber die  Fronten verhärten.
Letztendlich wirst Du mit diesen Leuten nie wieder auf einen grünen Zweig kommen, egal wie klein die Angelegenheit erscheinen mag.
Man sollte lieber abwägen ob man nicht vielleicht bei einem Bierchen klein bei gibt um bei der nächsten Streitfrage bessere Argumente vorbringen zu können, halt ein bischen diplomatischer


----------



## drwr (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Hallo Testpilot,

schlechter als mein jetziger Nachbar könnte es nicht kommen, also zieh um ...

Offensichtlich wurde ich falsch verstanden : Mein Nachbar hat den gegenüberliegenden Nachbarn angezeigt, weil dessen Heizung zu laut sei. Nachdem das Landratsamt festgestellt hat die neue Heizung überschreitet den Lärmpegel nicht und ist zulässig hat sie sich auf das Geplätscher meines Baches gestürzt - und zwar ohne mich vorher anzusprechen - . Aber auch das war erfolglos. Da ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Ahnung hatte,  daß es überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt das Landsratsamt anrücken zu lassen finde ich einfach es gut zu wissen wie die rechtliche Lage ist zwar um mit dem Nachbarn zu verhandeln, aber auch - wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt - den Betreffenden in die Schranken zu weisen.
Ich bin sowieso der Meinung die Nachbarin sollte froh sein, daß meine Fische nicht bellen...

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Testpilot (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie lange können Bakterien ohne Pumpenlauf überleben?*

Ja in der Tat da habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, entschuldige!!!
Wenn die Anzeige dem Amt vorausging, ist das natürlich keine Art miteinander umzugehen 
Zu Dir ziehe ich aber nicht, dafür schnarchst Du zu laut ..... sagt Dein Nachbar 

Das Leid hast Du abr nicht alleine zu tragen, so einen Nachbar habe ich auch.
Der rief zur Bauzeit auch gerne mal beim Bauamt an um sich über die Dachziegel zu beschweren  . Traurig nur das solche Leute nicht mal den Arxx in der Hose haben an der Tür zu klingeln und die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen ..... die Dachziegel hab ich  noch immer 

Aber genug vom Thema abgekommen ..... Daniel hat bestimmt schon die Flucht ergriffen  :smoki


----------

